# Uber Eats vs Uber



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

After 1500 trips on Uber Eats and the fifty percent slash in pay on Uber Eats I finally got smart and am just driving Uber. The difference in pay is triple. The mileage on your car far less as is the gas expense. People just don't tip well on Eats and the time it takes for each delivery is ridiculous for the pay. The riders have been really nice and the rides long so really happy I switched. It was impossible to make any decent money driving twelve hour days even. The gas was crazy even with a fuel efficient car. I am astonished at the difference in my pay and my gas expense is less than half of what it was. The airport rides are really good and consistant and downtown Chicago is nonstop rides. Wish I had gotten smart sooner. I was just nervous about strangers in my car but so far my riders have been great. Couldn't be happier with the switch. Finally got smart after falling on the ice on a delivery and breaking my lower back. Five weeks in bed was enough to get smart finally.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Congratulation. 
It is a good decision to leave cheap and disrespectful UberEats customers, now they are going to wait longer time to get their foods.
They don't respect how much trouble a driver had faced with to get their foods in restaurant, to find their building, they are leaving tumb down so easily on driver who brought foods to their doors.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

I’ve done UberEats twice. It was madness in town, and much easier in the more suburban area I tried it in, but I didn’t do the latter for very long. Just two or three deliveries.

I’ve read elsewhere on this forum that Eats is better for tips, so I was thinking of switching to that for a few days to see how it goes. Now you’re saying it’s not worth it, and I didn’t know the base pay had been cut (or maybe it hasn’t been cut in my area).

Just musing aloud ... I’ll probably try it again in an area with more single-family homes (the ‘burbs). It is far too much hassle in the city, with apartment building and condos and businesses with no place for food delivery to park. And I don’t want to leave my car in some of those areas, even if there is dedicated parking!

Most of all, I am amazed by how many people order a single McDonald’s meal to be delivered. McDonald’s! The delivery costs are higher than the cost of their meal! I understand cravings and don’t want to be too judgy, but ... it seems ridiculous.


----------



## lfofriley (Dec 2, 2019)

uber eats is now working for free. they cut the pay a while ago...three bucks to pic up an order....yeah no thanks and never driving for them again... no ;money on uber eats...I am super happy that I am just hanging at the airport and making money..Chicago is awesome if you do the hours. The constant orders for a hamburger and fries to be delivered in a horrible place with someone not tipping,,in the dark in bad weather....how bad does life have to get to keep doing this shit..not my gig!!! SHAME on all these people ordering food and screwing the driver... its really pathetic They will tip twenty percent at a restaurant but someone that drives to pick up the food and wait for it and drive it to thier home...they cant fricking tip...wow


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

HonoluluHoku said:


> I've done UberEats twice. It was madness in town, and much easier in the more suburban area I tried it in, but I didn't do the latter for very long. Just two or three deliveries.
> 
> I've read elsewhere on this forum that Eats is better for tips, so I was thinking of switching to that for a few days to see how it goes. Now you're saying it's not worth it, and I didn't know the base pay had been cut (or maybe it hasn't been cut in my area).
> 
> ...


I did only UE in January taking a break from people and my numbers were about the same as driving but less miles on the car but 85% people tipped so if the tip rate fell it would move the number accordlnly. if we could only get 85% tip rate on uber. I have taken some time off and going back to people starting on Monday.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Eats used to be a solid middle class job, commensurate with the skill needed. It is no longer that and is an insult to the education and training that Eats professionals bring each and every day. Shame Uber


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

It took you that long to figure that out?

They slashed pay twice. They are worse now then postmates. Stay away from it. Don't take it even if you are dead slow. Not worth it. Even restaurants treat you like shit if you mention you are uber eats. It has become the ghetto of delivery services. Only clueless idiots still do it who are about a year late to this party


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I tried doing eats briefly over a year ago, before any pay cut you're talking about, and it wasn't worth it before the cut.

Now Uber keeps trying to entice me back to eats. They'll send me an eats request with the assurance that "this ride guarantees you $4." Who on earth would jump at $4?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I never did even a single Eats ride. When I realized I might have to drive to a restaurant, go inside and wait, then go back and drive to the customer for what could be $3 I said "No way!" It is bad enough getting $3 rides when you only have to drive the customer to their destination. Waiting at the restaurant is so much worse.


----------



## Laf118 (Dec 14, 2019)

I switched from driving Uber to Uber Eats. I’m making the same money as I did driving without the hassle of people in my car . I didn’t enjoy the drunk people or finding service reports for nonsense that Was false. I feel a lot less stress now. I spend $40 on gas now Instead of $140 a week . Tip rate is about 95% of customers I guess it depends what market you are in.


----------



## Rockocubs (Jul 31, 2017)

Laf118 said:


> I switched from driving Uber to Uber Eats. I'm making the same money as I did driving without the hassle of people in my car . I didn't enjoy the drunk people or finding service reports for nonsense that Was false. I feel a lot less stress now. I spend $40 on gas now Instead of $140 a week . Tip rate is about 95% of customers I guess it depends what market you are in.


I think it is all what works for you. I just did a two month stretch with eats only diffrent car restrictions because i needed to get some work done on my uber car plus was ready for a break from people after 2 1/2 years. I did ok with eats and will try them again when i need a break or need to maintenance my uber car. But i do prefer Uber over UE.


----------

